# Need Comprehensive Orchestral Percussion? Check Out CinePerc!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey friends! A recent thread about percussion sparked an idea for this video. I wanted to cover CinePerc, one of the most comprehensive orchestral percussion libraries on the market today. Please enjoy!


----------



## AndyP (Apr 1, 2021)

Best April Fool's joke yet! I almost fell for it and bought Cinepercussion again.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 1, 2021)

I WIN


----------



## AndyP (Apr 1, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I WIN


Well, the first of April is over. I get to be me again. 

Yes, a great review from a winner about a winner!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 2, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Well, the first of April is over. I get to be me again.
> 
> Yes, a great review from a winner about a winner!


Haha, thanks Andy!


----------



## bnsrowe (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you for your videos, I've learned a lot from them! Maybe I am doing something wrong but when I try to use Cineperc it has a tendency to have a bad " machine gun " type sound. Is there a trick to getting the sensitivity dialed in correctly?


----------



## Kent (Apr 6, 2021)

bnsrowe said:


> Thank you for your videos, I've learned a lot from them! Maybe I am doing something wrong but when I try to use Cineperc it has a tendency to have a bad " machine gun " type sound. Is there a trick to getting the sensitivity dialed in correctly?


What patches?


----------



## bnsrowe (Apr 7, 2021)

kmaster said:


> What patches?


The orch ens patch is what I try to use most but it seems all at the max velocity are the same sample. I'm starting to question if it could be my current controller ( Akai Mpk249 ) It tends to be either in the 20-50 to 100-127 velocity range only. Even with turning the velocity gain to -20 and a steep curve. Otherwise the library is all max velocity with every hit.


----------



## Kent (Apr 7, 2021)

bnsrowe said:


> The orch ens patch is what I try to use most but it seems all at the max velocity are the same sample. I'm starting to question if it could be my current controller ( Akai Mpk249 ) It tends to be either in the 20-50 to 100-127 velocity range only. Even with turning the velocity gain to -20 and a steep curve. Otherwise the library is all max velocity with every hit.


Then yeah, it's probably something in your input setup. Most of those instruments have multiple round robins and multiple dynamic layers.

Try sequencing a MIDI test divorced from your keyboard's raw input (that is, choose the exact velocities at regular intervals) and see what you can hear then.


----------

